# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Acuicultura  Producción acuícola creció 300% en últimos cinco años y exportaciones sumaron US$ 103 millones en el 2008

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Ministerio de la Producción prevé mayores inversiones en el sector*     *Lima, nov. 15 (ANDINA).-* La producción acuícola en Perú creció 300 por ciento en los últimos cinco años y el valor de las exportaciones de este sector sumó 103 millones de dólares en el 2008, informó el Ministerio de la Producción. 
En el 2003 sólo teníamos 10,000 toneladas de producción al año, pero ha habido un incremento sustancial y estamos por encima de las 40,000 toneladas, sin embargo, el potencial de este sector es todavía muy superior a estos montos, señaló la viceministra de Pesquería, Elsa Galarza. 
En ese sentido, indicó que la acuicultura brinda interesantes oportunidades de inversión por lo que proyectó que su desarrollo se acelerará en el corto plazo. 
Además, Perú posee una diversidad de ambientes para el establecimiento de centros de producción tanto en la costa, sierra y selva, así como una variedad de especies potencialmente aptas para su desarrollo, agregó. 
Precisó que entre las especies cultivadas destacan básicamente el langostino, conchas de abanico, trucha y el paiche (aunque en un nivel pequeño en la zona amazónica). 
Tenemos muchas otras especies nativas de acuicultura que crecen en el propio mar plano y que ya estamos en investigación para ver su viabilidad de producción, señaló a la agencia Andina. 
Asimismo, mencionó que los principales mercados internacionales de los productos acuícolas peruanos son Estados Unidos, la Unión Europea y Asia, regiones donde se presenta un mayor nivel de consumo. 
Según la Asociación de Exportadores (Adex), los envíos al exterior de sector acuicultura sumaron 54 millones 521 mil dólares en el primer semestre del año debido a la creciente demanda mundial de productos marinos. 
Los principales productos de exportación de la acuicultura son los langostinos que en el período mencionado sumaron 35 millones 116 mil dólares, seguido de las conchas de abanico por 16 millones 934 mil dólares y las truchas por dos millones 470 mil dólares.  
Otros productos de la acuicultura peruana que se exportaron por montos menores son el paiche (26,396 dólares) y la tilapia (20,137 dólares). 
Galarza sostuvo que en vista de que la extracción de productos marinos está llegando a su límite, la acuicultura representa una magnífica oportunidad, la cual ya es aprovechada por los empresarios peruanos.  
A nivel nacional tenemos experiencias exitosas en este rubro, con especies como los langostinos, las conchas de abanico, las truchas y las tilapias, que también son exportadas con muy buenos resultados, sostuvo.Temas similares: Artículo: Productores de chirimoya incrementaron su producción en un 55% durante los dos últimos años Artículo: Producción de cacao generó 5.5 millones de jornales anuales durante últimos cinco años Artículo: La producción de stevia pasará de 50 Has. a más de 20 mil Has. en cinco años Artículo: Producción pecuaria acumula expansión de 40% en últimos cinco años, según Scotiabank Producción de pisco creció más de 300% desde el 2000 hasta el 2008

----------

